# PC Kauf für WoW



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, da nun mein aktueller PC nur noch rum spinnt selbst nach nem Reperaturservice und er dauernd abstürtzt will ich mir nen neuen besorgen. Da ich mich selber aber kaum auskenne und ich mit selbst zusammengestellten PC's schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe will ich mir nen "Marken PC" kaufen, hab nun ein wenig im I-Net geguckt und bin auf diesen gestoßen, nun würds mich interessieren ob er was taugt für WoW.

http://mediamarkt.at/?cat=N01.01.&sku=...at=T00.00.10.80.

Wie gesagt brauch ihn eigentlich nur für WoW, mit max Grafik.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

1. Der Link funktioniert nicht.
2. Bitte bitte bitte kein Mediamarkt *heul*
Es gibt genug andere Shops im Ösiland die sicher was tolles im angebot haben =)


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_Wieviel möchtest du Ausgeben?

Nur WoW oder auch andere Spiele?

Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du?_


----------



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

Hm bei mir funktioniert der Link, ausgeben möcht ich nicht mehr als 700-800 da mein jetziger PC 1100 gekostet hat und nun schon im Eimer ist, deshalb lieber nen billigeren den ich halt nach nem Jahr wieder austausch.

Auflösung spiel ich 1650/1050 

Das Problem ist halt ich kenn nur einen PC Shop dem ich aber langsam nicht mehr traue deshalb bin ich da allgemein etwas misstrauischer geworden

Zum PC den ich mir angeguckt hab (599 €):
HP - PAVILION A6551.AT 1008CZ QBN
Prozessortyp : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz : 2,4 GHz 
Festplattenkapazität : 640 GB 
Arbeitsspeicher : 3072 MB DDR-2-RAM 
Grafik : Nvidia Geforce 9500GS mit max. 512 MB 
optische Laufwerke : DVD-Multiformat Brenner 
USB Anschlüsse : 2 x Vorderseite, 4 x Rückseite 
weitere Anschl. : DVI, FireWire, LAN 
Gehäuse : MidiTower 
Disketten-Laufwerk (Floppy) 
inkl. Betriebssystem : Windows Vista (Würd ich mir aber XP holen)


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_Der 700&#8364;-PC

*Prozessor:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

*Prozessorkühler:*
Scythe Mugen

*Gehäuse:*
Aerocool l-Curve+ bzw. Antec Three Hundred
*
Netzteil:*
Corsair VX550W
*
Mainboard:*
Asus P5Q Pro

*Grafikkarte:*
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4

*Arbeitsspeicher:*
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
*
Festplatte:*
Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB

*Laufwerk:*
Samsung LH-223Q bare schwarz

Ein Rechner, der für mittelgut gefüllte Geldbeutel der Himmel ist. Wer mit seinem alten PC unzufrieden ist und endlich seine guten alten Lieblingsspiele auf maximalen Details spielen will, neue Spiele auf sehr hohen Details, sich in den nächsten Jahren keinen neuen Rechner kaufen will, aber keine 1000 Euro ausgeben will, greift hier zu!

@ Quelle : Meine Signatur / Todesschleicher´s Zusammenstellung.


Wäre zb. ne Top Zusammenstellung , kannst natürlich die 4850 raushauen und dafür die 4870 nehmen , nochmal mehr Leistung._


----------



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen nur wie gesagt für jemanden der sich nicht auskennt ist das crap

Und brauch ihn halt nur für WoW, und selbst da hab ich nach meinem jetzigen PC keine hohen Ansprüche mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , schau mal hier rein - er hat damit seine Freuden *g*

 Klick mich! 

Und das ist sogar nocht der "schlechtere"_


----------



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

dank dir, würd nicht auch der Pc den ich gepostet hat reichen?


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_Nicht wirklich , vllt für LOW-Settings aber.. du hast für´s gleiche Geld mehr Leistung / Spass uvm.._


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

In einem 700€ eine viel zu teure und vergleichsweise langsame HD4850 verbauen ? HD4870 sollte da mindestens drin sein.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_


painschkes schrieb:



			Wäre zb. ne Top Zusammenstellung , kannst natürlich die 4850 raushauen und dafür die 4870 nehmen , nochmal mehr Leistung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



hm?
_


----------



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist hab ja kein geschäft wo ich das herbekomme bzw die das zusammen bauen.


----------



## aseari (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du alles neu haben willst, dann kann dir hardwareversand.de für 20€ Aufpreis den PC zusammenbauen. Und hwv.de hat top preise und top Qualität!


----------



## Korri (4. Oktober 2008)

Hm wär nicht ne Nvidia Graka besser?


----------



## aseari (4. Oktober 2008)

Ob jetzt nVidia oder ATI besser ist... Die Diskussion gibts 100fach in diesem Forum. Ich denke, dass beide Hersteller gute Grakas machen, ATI im Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aber besser ist.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Korri schrieb:


> Hi, da nun mein aktueller PC nur noch rum spinnt selbst nach nem Reperaturservice und er dauernd abstürtzt will ich mir nen neuen besorgen. Da ich mich selber aber kaum auskenne und ich mit selbst zusammengestellten PC's schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe will ich mir nen "Marken PC" kaufen, hab nun ein wenig im I-Net geguckt und bin auf diesen gestoßen, nun würds mich interessieren ob er was taugt für WoW.



Ein Marken-PC von Mediamarkt...alles klar

Du brauchst wirklich Hilfe^^


----------



## Korri (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist besser als wenn man sich selber einen bastelt vielleicht auch noch ohne Garantie, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, und man ihn nicht Online kaufen will...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Oktober 2008)

Korri schrieb:


> Ist besser als wenn man sich selber einen bastelt vielleicht auch noch ohne Garantie, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, und man ihn nicht Online kaufen will...



Selbstbau-PCs haben auch Garantie. Und das sogar für die Einzelteile. D.h. du musst nicht das ganze Gerät einschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korri (5. Oktober 2008)

Das würd bedeuten das ich das Teil ausbauen müsste, was ich nicht könnte :/
Aber naja werd mal gucken vielleicht find ich ein Geschäft


----------



## Korri (5. Oktober 2008)

Das würd bedeuten das ich das Teil ausbauen müsste, was ich nicht könnte :/
Aber naja werd mal gucken vielleicht find ich ein Geschäft.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (5. Oktober 2008)

sorry aber ich bin mal so dreißt und frag wo du wohnst vllt bei mir in der näheweil ich kenn da n gutes geschäfft oder ich könnt dir helfen^^


oder bestell einfach bei www.hardwareversand.de


----------



## Korri (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab nun etwas geguckt, nun würds mich interessieren ob die PC's die man sich bei Dell zusammenstellen klassen kann etwas taugen?


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Einfach gesagt : Nein._


----------



## Wagga (6. Oktober 2008)

Nutze den PC-Builder von Alternate oder nutze Hardwareversand.

Ich kaufte mir auch Mainboard,RAM,Graka,CPU neu bei Alternate und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Selbstzusammengestelllter PC >Stangenpc, weil ....
1. Mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld
2. Markenartikel
3. Man weiß was drin ist
4. Besseres und einfacheres Aufrüsten da Standartisierte Ware nicht OEMBoards,RAM u.s.w.
5. Man kann in 1-2 Jahren einfach günstig aufrüsten wenn nötig.
6. Oder kauft sich in 3 Jahren einfach nur das was neu sein muss.


----------



## Vaiandil (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du nicht weißt was du einbauen sollst, kauf bei grey (greycomputer.de) die haben super support und sagen nicht du brauchst ein ultra highend system für 4000€ für Tetris -.-"  Die bauen dir alles ein und wenn sie etwas nicht auf Lager haben bauen sie dir etwas besseres zum gleichen Preis ein. Einfach super die Jungs^^



Ich spiele an einem Dual mit 2ghz, 2 Gb ram und Geforce 8600GS WoW auf Max. alles und bei einer 1680x1XXX Auflösung und ich habe nicht das geringste Ruckeln.


----------



## Korri (7. Oktober 2008)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Ich spiele an einem Dual mit 2ghz, 2 Gb ram und Geforce 8600GS WoW auf Max. alles und bei einer 1680x1XXX Auflösung und ich habe nicht das geringste Ruckeln.



Um das gehts mir ja, ich will einfach nen PC auf dem WoW gut läuft (was ja bei meinem PC schon der Fall war, vor den Probs). Mir ist zwar klar das ich fürs gleiche Geld nen besseren PC bekommen könnte aber wie gesagt soll für WoW reichen und dann passt es, und irgendwie fällt es mir schwer zu glauben das ein "Stangenpc" für WoW nicht reicht obwohl das fast nichts braucht. 

Hört sich für mich als PCnap eigentlich völlig ausreichent an:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600(2,4 GHz), Graka: Nvidia Geforce 9500GS mit max. 512 MB, Arbeitsspeicher :4072 MB DDR-2-RAM


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2008)

Korri schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce 9500GS mit max. 512 MB



_Nett gesagt : ABSOLUTER Müll.

Der Quad ist gut , 4GB sind super , aber mit der Grafikkarte - Nogo.._


----------



## Korri (8. Oktober 2008)

Und würde ne ATI Radeon HD3650 mit max. 512 MB reichen?


----------



## Wagga (8. Oktober 2008)

Nimm den Q6700 wenn du einen Q6er nehmen willst.
Wenn du in neuere Technik investieren willst kannst du auch den 9450 nehmen.
Ist der gleiche nur moderner.
Aber der Q6700 ist ausreichend.
Habe ich auch selbst bin voll zufrieden damit und zocken geht damit auch wunderbar.

Beim Preisleistungsverhältnis fährst du am besten mit einer 4850
Ich habe die selbst einfach nur geil.
Außer die Temp, aber die ist glaub standart.


----------



## Kloppmet (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich raffs echt nicht, aber du willst wirklich für einen "Stangen"-PC mehr Geld ausgeben, nur weil du ihn nicht selber zusammenbauen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Sowas versteh ich einfach nicht. Dann ließt man sich halt 2 Tage in irgendwelchen Internetforen ein, oder sucht nach "Selbstbau-Guides" und hat am ende einiges an Geld gespart, oder einiges mehr an Leistung gegenüber Fertig-PCs.
Sollten alle Stricke reißen und man wirklich keine Lust/Zeit haben einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen, dann nimmt man den PC-Konfigurator von zB alternate.de und lässt sich seine kiste zusammenbasteln. Aber willkürlich den erst"besten" Rechner zu nehmen ist schlichtweg dumm.

Mal ein Beispiel für einen Selbst-Zusammengestellten PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir glatte 3 Minuten meines Lebens gekostet. Im Detail kann man an dem Rechner noch was ändern, aber im Groben und Ganzen sollte es das sein. Der übertrifft den HP-Rechner in Sachen Leistung bei weitem und kostet nur einen Bruchteil.
Du hast auch alles drin was man braucht (oder hab ich noch was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?). Netzteil ist beim Gehäuse dabei (450W)


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

Anderes Gehäuse, andere Graka.

Als NT nimmst du ein Enermax Modu82+ 525W oder ein Corsair VX550W. Grafikkarte eine HD4870 , nicht die überteuerte Iceq4. Beim Gehäuse solltest du ein ordentliches Coolermaster , Aerocool oder Lian Li Nehmen. Dann wärst du so bei ~ 650. Nimm niemals ein Gehäuse mit eingebautem Netzteil. Vorallem nicht wenn beides zusammen 55&#8364; kostet..


----------



## Kloppmet (8. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Anderes Gehäuse, andere Graka.
> 
> Als NT nimmst du ein Enermax Modu82+ 525W oder ein Corsair VX550W. Grafikkarte eine HD4870 , nicht die überteuerte Iceq4. Beim Gehäuse solltest du ein ordentliches Coolermaster , Aerocool oder Lian Li Nehmen. Dann wärst du so bei ~ 650. Nimm niemals ein Gehäuse mit eingebautem Netzteil. Vorallem nicht wenn beides zusammen 55€ kostet..



Würde ich beides nicht sagen. Die NTs die du erwähnst sind übermäßig teuer und für diesen Rechner auch leicht overpowered. Genau wie deine Empfehlungen für Gehäuse. Mag sein das es gute Gehäusehersteller sind(habe selbst einen Lian Li), aber für den normalen Hausgebrauch reicht das Asus-Gehäuse mit NT mehr als aus (habe es am Zweitrechner verbaut).
Die IceQ4 habe ich aus Temperatur Gründen gewählt. Bin bis heute der Ansicht, dass eine gut gekühlte GraKa um einiges länger durchhält.

Also wenn du nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben willst, dann würde ich diesen Rechner kaufen. Zusammenbau ist auch nicht schwer! Als ich es das erste mal selber gemacht habe (viiiele Jahre her), hat es mit unterstützung von Fachliteratur etwa eine Stunde gedauert. Es ist mittlerweile aber einfacher geworden.


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

Kloppmet schrieb:


> Würde ich beides nicht sagen. Die NTs die du erwähnst sind übermäßig teuer und für diesen Rechner auch leicht overpowered. Genau wie deine Empfehlungen für Gehäuse. Mag sein das es gute Gehäusehersteller sind(habe selbst einen Lian Li), aber für den normalen Hausgebrauch reicht das Asus-Gehäuse mit NT mehr als aus (habe es am Zweitrechner verbaut).
> Die IceQ4 habe ich aus Temperatur Gründen gewählt. Bin bis heute der Ansicht, dass eine gut gekühlte GraKa um einiges länger durchhält.
> 
> Also wenn du nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben willst, dann würde ich diesen Rechner kaufen. Zusammenbau ist auch nicht schwer! Als ich es das erste mal selber gemacht habe (viiiele Jahre her), hat es mit unterstützung von Fachliteratur etwa eine Stunde gedauert. Es ist mittlerweile aber einfacher geworden.



Es geht hier nicht um die Wattzahl sondern um die Effektivität und die Stabilität. Und da sollte ein BeQuiet , Corsair , Enermax etc. deutlich besser sein. Die HD4850 wird mit dem Iceq4 Kühler auch nicht gerade 5° kalt. Da sollte man lieber einen Accelero S1 Twin Turbo draufmachen , der bringt die Karte laut Test auf <40° ( Mit dem Standardkühler sinds 80 - 80° ).


----------



## DonuteatermaN (8. Oktober 2008)

Hier gibts die mindestanforderungen von Wrath of the Lich King Klick

musst also nichtmal 300 € ausgeben


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> Hier gibts die mindestanforderungen von Wrath of the Lich King Klick
> 
> musst also nichtmal 300 € ausgeben



Solang man WoW als Diashow spielen möchte...


----------



## Kloppmet (9. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die Wattzahl sondern um die Effektivität und die Stabilität. Und da sollte ein BeQuiet , Corsair , Enermax etc. deutlich besser sein. Die HD4850 wird mit dem Iceq4 Kühler auch nicht gerade 5° kalt. Da sollte man lieber einen Accelero S1 Twin Turbo draufmachen , der bringt die Karte laut Test auf <40° ( Mit dem Standardkühler sinds 80 - 80° ).



1. Wird es bei NTs Effizienz gennant.
2. Sind 450W auch bei einem Wirkungsgrad von zB 75% VÖLLIG ausreichend bei der verwendeten Technik (45nm CPU, 55nm GPU).
3. Sind die von dir genannten NTs auch nicht die Effizienz-Könige, dass beste hat "gerade mal" 85%.
4. Habe ich früher auch auf Marken-NTs geschworen, nachdem mir zweimal hintereinander ein Enermax und ein BeQuiet! hops gegangen sind, ist ein billig NT mit 650W drin, welches seit knapp 3 Jahrem seinen Dienst tut, ohne zu murren!
5. Möchtest du doch wohl nicht behaupten das die IceQ4 kein Grad kühler ist als der Referenz-Ein-Slot-Kühler (komisches Wort xD), dass wäre schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## xTaR (9. Oktober 2008)

> Sind die von dir genannten NTs auch nicht die Effizienz-Könige, dass beste hat "gerade mal" 85%.



Zeig mir eins das mehr hat.


----------



## Vaiandil (9. Oktober 2008)

DonuteatermaN schrieb:


> Hier gibts die mindestanforderungen von Wrath of the Lich King Klick
> 
> musst also nichtmal 300 € ausgeben




rofl, da hat anno 1502 höhere anforderungen...

Wenn du nach den Anforderungen gehst wirst du wotlk gerade mal starten können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Mindestanforderungen reichen aus für WotLK Diashow Edition.
Da hat man echt keinen Spaß und sollte es doch am besten gleich lassen.
Mit 9- oder gar 15 FPS und in Shatt nicht mal 5 FPS kann mans doch vergessen.

PC Minimal:

    * Betriebssystem: Windows XP (SP3) oder Vista (SP1)
    * CPU: Intel Pentium 4 @ 1,3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+
    * RAM: 512 MB (XP) bzw. 1 GB (Vista)
    * Grafikkarte: GPU mit T&L-Unterstützung sowie 32 MB VRAM wie ATI Radeon 7200 bzw. nVidia Geforce 2 oder besser
    * Sound: DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte oder vergleichbarer Onboard-Chip
    * Festplatte: 15 GB freier Speicher


PC Empfohlen:

    * CPU: Dual-Core-CPU wie Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2
    * RAM: 1 GB (XP) bzw. 2 GB (Vista)
    * Grafikkarte: GPU mit Vertex- und Pixel-Shadern, 128 MB VRAM - ATI Radeon X1600 bzw. nVidia Geforce 7600 GT oder besser


Die Empfohlenen sollten mind. erfüllt werden.
Normalerweise müsste man die als Empfohlen als Mindestanforderungen angeben
und als empfohlen mind. Duo mit 2,4 GHZ, 2 GB RAM unter XP , 3 Bei VISTA.
Ne 8800 GT oder ne 3850 von ATI mit 512 MB VRAM.
30 GB Festplattenspeicher.

Mein uralt PC ca. 6 Jahre alt, erfüllt die Mindestanforderungen.
In Winterspring habe ich da 5 FPS wenn ich alles runter setze.
IF brauch ich gar nicht erst rein zu gehen, weil es da nur laggt.
Rechnet für WoW die Empfohlenen als Mindestanforderungen und als Empfohlen das
 mind. Doppelte.


----------

